# My Star Carbon (1.000 km) on sale



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2004)

Due to my back pain, I have to repleace my star carbon with a new and longer one. 
My fork has a 26 cm. tube from the top to the head of the fork (I don't know the exact english word for this tube), and it were mounted on my C50, 60 cm in size, with 1,5 cm of spacers.
Unfortunately, for a comfort ride I need of 3,5 cm spacers, and I have to buy a new fork (the current price is 570 Euros).
The selling price for my fork is 250 Euros. It has just 1.000 km on it.
I'm in Rome, and we can arrange the best way to ship the fork.
If anyone is interested, please send a mail to my address:
[email protected]
Ciao
Stefano

p.s. Sorry if selling advices are prohibited on this forum.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Perchè non cercaresti un nuovo attacco che ti dia il rialzo necessario? Sarebbe molto più semplice e meno costoso. Forse l'attacco che hai già ha la possibilità di essere installato all'inverso dandoti fino ad un paio di cm di differenza.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2004)

*Star Carbon*

L'ho già fatto, ma il risultato è esteticamente poco gradevole. Del resto, conto di tenere questo telaio ancora qualche anno, quindi la spesa per una nuova forcella può essere giustificata.
Grazie comunque per il consiglio.
Stefano


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

why doesnt he do it locally.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

steel515 said:


> why doesnt he do it locally.


Just being a nice bloke and letting Colnago fans first dips?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, I understand the question about using a different stem on the fork, or even flipping the stem over on the fork, but I don't understand a single thing in the repsonse. Is that straight Italian, or is it a dialect?

Is the answer that he has been making this change over time and that he has had this fork sitting around for a while now? Honestly, I am lost on this translation and I have no idea why. Maybe it is just too late in the evening.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> Just being a nice bloke and letting Colnago fans first dips?


I know he is in Rome and I understand about giving Colnago fans the first go at his bike but:

http://www.roadbikereview.com/guidelinescrx.aspx

Read item 6.
It is a pet hate of mine on RBR that people simply SPAM the boards whenever they want to sell a bike or parts.
If this was MTBR this post would not have lasted a minute.
Support RBR


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

There is a classifieds section for RBR. Don't know exactly how it works (i.e., if it is free or not). On another board I frequent, it is free to post items for sale if you are not doing it as a job (i.e., if you only do it once in a while), but I don't have a clue how that is handled on this board. I agree that we need to support the board. Otherwise, boards like this will not be around for long.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

$2 according to the notice in the Classified's section.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

FTR said:


> I know he is in Rome and I understand about giving Colnago fans the first go at his bike but:
> 
> http://www.roadbikereview.com/guidelinescrx.aspx
> 
> ...


You didn’t sense the sarcasms Steve?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> You didn’t sense the sarcasms Steve?


Sorry Stu.
The note to read item 6 was directed at Stefano.
That is what happens when you post after only a few hours sleep during a 24 hour MTB event.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*When in Rome...*



FTR said:


> Sorry Stu.
> The note to read item 6 was directed at Stefano.
> That is what happens when you post after only a few hours sleep during a 24 hour MTB event.


Just do what ever!

This forum would of been the last thing I thought about after a 24hr


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> Just do what ever!
> 
> This forum would of been the last thing I thought about after a 24hr


Who said I was capable of thinking???


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

FTR said:


> Who said I was capable of thinking???


dont think, just rest fingers on the keyboard and type the first thing that comes to mind; BED.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

LOL

For me, it would have been "why did I ever register for such an event?"


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> LOL
> 
> For me, it would have been "why did I ever register for such an event?"


Thats what makes us Aussies


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> Thats what makes us Aussies


Or stupid!!


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Both?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> Both?


Probably.
100km next weekend at the Dirtworks down your way Stu.
Did it on my SS last year. Treating myself to gears this time around.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

send me a PM with more details and I will try and come out and bump into you.


----------

